# Give me some suggestions about T-shirt business



## shahjalal400 (Aug 21, 2015)

Give me some suggestions about T-shirt business, I am going start T-shirt business how to developed my T-shirt business.


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh boy where to start. The secret is


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

You will have a lot of reading to do.



shahjalal400 said:


> Give me some suggestions about T-shirt business, I am going start T-shirt business how to developed my T-shirt business.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

I suggest you start here:

T-Shirt Selling - T-Shirt Forums

I've been here a couple of months and I'm on page 1,643. I feel like I can actually ask intelligent questions aimed at specific topics.

If you don't even have any idea what you want to do, or how you want to do it, it's way to early to be asking questions. We can't help you figure what to do. We can really only help point you in the right direction once you know where you want to go.

Good Luck. There's a lot of info out there.


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi there,

It depends on a lot of factors - investments, time, etc... 

For beginners I always suggest to start selling on marketplaces like ebay, etsy, artfire and after sale directing customers to your online store. 

Pressera team.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Know about Impressions Magazine? Check it out. Decorated Apparel Industry | T-Shirt and Garment Printing Business


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Just know it will lead into a big investment, depending what kind of printing you want to provide and what your market is. It takes time, and patience. You will fall many times before you are successful.


----------



## RetroWoody (Mar 26, 2015)

I just started to read: How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit(2012) by Scott and Pat Fresener; pretty good basic info.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I guess he is still reading


----------



## RetroWoody (Mar 26, 2015)

RetroWoody said:


> I just started to read: How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit(2012) by Scott and Pat Fresener; pretty good basic info.


My Point was you might want to get a copy and read through it for tips on starting. (Sorry binki, didn't know you were a moron).


----------



## Ozzi Biker (Oct 2, 2015)

Why not tell us some of the 'basic info'?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

shahjalal400 said:


> Give me some suggestions about T-shirt business, I am going start T-shirt business how to developed my T-shirt business.


Something about someone coming in and saying "Give me" in their first post on the forum rubs me the wrong way. That is probably preventing more responses from experienced members. I think you would have had more luck had you introduced yourself in the member introductions section then posted this question in a different section more appropriate to the question and in a nicer manner.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

1. Design shirt
2. Make shirt
3. Sell shirt
4. Repeat


Available in eBook formats for $29.95.......


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Best suggestion that i could give you is to go get a job at a screen print shop and learn some basics about screens, color separation, customers, design etc. I went to art school and begged a job at a large shop to learn what college wasn't teaching. Best education that i could have hoped for. And after working at many shops as a screen maker, printer, artist, manager etc.... 28 years later and i own my own shop/store and i still learn something new every day! Not trying to be evasive but there is quite a lot of details, unless you have a lot of money to throw at people to do everything for you , you might want to start at the beginning...
Just saying.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

RetroWoody said:


> I just started to read: How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit(2012) by  Scott and Pat Fresener; pretty good basic info.


I so agreed. This is a very useful book.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

1. Design shirt，the biggest different of t-shirt is design which is the most important
2. Make shirt, transfer your design to t-shirt
3. Sell shirt: it is important, choose a good marketplace such as ebay etsy will do much help for your business. Focus on promotion and branding. It is not always easy, it takes much time and experience
4. Shipping: picking packing and shipping, a good and cheap shipping is important for your customer service and profit.
5. After sale: A good after sale service can help you gain a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Research than design than print and stich and than sell


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

spend 6 months reading.
Then ask a real question.


----------



## MrPrintPatchz (Jan 6, 2016)

Set your designs, Create your designs sell locally or online (ebay, amazon, mobile selling apps, blog for direct sales, website), get customers, find more c ustomer, expand, go bigger. 

repeat  , good luck !


----------



## Saumya DNB (Jun 20, 2019)

shahjalal400 said:


> Give me some suggestions about T-shirt business, I am going start T-shirt business how to developed my T-shirt business.



Before starting your own online T-shirt business, it is important to have a robust business plan. With the popularity of t-shirt businesses, people always want something new innovative things nowadays.

If you are a re-seller then you have to contact t-shirt manufacturers who provide you bunch t-shirts stock in cheapest rate and fulfill your requirement as per your needs. 

If you’re looking to start your eCommerce journey, there are so many software available on market to design a t-shirt online and you want to sell custom t-shirt or your own designed t-shirt then you have to need of a good t-shirt design software. A better option is to go with the right tool to help you out. If you’re new to design, I recommended you can use *Design'N'Buy t shirt design program*.


----------

